# is a #1 to small for ****?



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

is a duke#1 to small to catch a ****


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

i have caught some in them duke i like 1 1/2 but i would also use the 1


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i use the #1 for mink and muskrat more than ****... but they DO hold them on drowners... i rig all my coilsprings with drowners except my cat and coyote traps.

cya

:sniper:


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

i mainly use 1 1/2's for ****.
on days when i know i'm not gonna be able to get to my traps first thing in the mornig i set a couple 1's.
**** can't get their mouth under the jaws to chew their feet off.


----------

